# Weihnachten und Jahreswechsel 2017 / 2018



## Sapphiretech (22. Dezember 2016)

Liebe Forengemeinde,

zum Ende des Jahres möchte ich allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes und friedliches Jahr 2018 wünschen.

Außerdem ist es auch diesmal so, dass es in dieser Zeit (um genau zu sein vom 22.12.2016 bis zum 8.1.2017) keinen Forensupport gibt.

Unser normaler Endkundensupport (siehe Signatur) ist jedoch auch zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr für Euch erreichbar.

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Zeit und bis nächstes Jahr.

Alex


----------

